# How many snails with a betta?



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

I am planning on starting some snails in with my bettas for my Dp's. Can't start them in the DP tank, or the DP would clean them out before they bred. How many could i have safely with my bettas? i don't want them to effect my bettas...


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Are you talking about common pond snails? They pretty much breed like mad, so even if you just get a few you'll soon have MANY, but that isn't really a problem because you can always give the puffers a good meal. If the tank is cycled, all you'd need to do is monitor the nitrate level. If it's rising too high too quickly, then you'd know that you have too many snails. HTH


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

You really don't have to purchase any snails, buy some plants and u will have billions of snails! lol. Just to let you know, some bettas will nip at snails, just depends on the personality, but it should be fine! How big is the tank? If you didn't have a betta you could put in mabe a billion in a 5 gallon! jk. lol.... I have some in .5 gallon jars and they do just fine!


----------



## diavids (Mar 3, 2008)

if you are interested in snails, check out this site. The Apple Snail (Ampullariidae) Website
I have found the best snails as pets are _Neritina natalensis (they don't get large, can't bred in a freshwater tank, are pretty and good cleanup crew) Also there is the applesnail, (they can get to a decent size, bred easy but since they lay eggs above the water line, easy to get rid of eggs, you also need a male and female snail. You do not want to introduce pond snails into your tank as they bred quickly and become a pest. hope this helps.
_


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I put 5 pond snails into my 5gal betta tank.
I did not relies how much pond snails pooped, until they where placed in a small tank.
I have been doing almost daily water changes to keep it clean.
They have only been in there a few weeks and have already had a few batches of babies.
The baby are still almost too small to see. When they grow a little, I will move them to the DP tank.
as much as they poop, I dont want to keep anymore than the 5 grown up snails in there.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

I want them to breed a fair amount, and i don't want them to get big, since they will be eaten probably daily or every other day by the DP's, but i don't want adverse effects on my bettas.

Don't they have to have a filter? if not, then i have a tank i can use for them, and i don't have to worry about health of my boys


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Captive bred snails pose very little risk to the fish's health. I will not be surprised if bettas eat all your snails.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

lol, that would suck. But its ok, i doubt i am getting the DP's. so i may get one or two to put in with my boys anyways, but not to breed


----------

